# lessers



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know how muck smaller the ghg lessers are compared to the regular size full bodies was looking into getting some


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Get the FFD Lessors! They are about the same size as a Live goose. They moove withe the slightest breeze. Awesome addition to anyone's spread.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Takem7 -

Go to this link - they'll explain that. Of course, you'll hear how good GHG is and that every other decoy isn't any good, but you'll find some decent info.

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

[siteimg]6018[/siteimg]
The ghg lesser fullbodys are alittle smaller, but the motion with these little babys is unstopable! the lesser is on the right


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Horker -

How has the paint held up so far with the lesser pro-grades?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

the paint has been great except for one of them the tail is rubbing off. Ive seen alot worse. they are worth the money, and they are nice if you buy one of those ducks unlimited bags to transport them in. I dont baby them by any means either, there either in the back of my truck/trailer or lying on the garage floor. Why have to had problems with them?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I have a few dozen of the shells - a few of them look pretty tough as far as the paint goes. I use Big Foot fully bodies right now but I think the Lessers would really add to the spread and save a lot of room while transporting...but I don't want to replace decoys every two years...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I bought a few dozen of the Pro grade lessers this year and I love them. They look great mixed in the spread and they have held up great
We do bag them. A dozen of them fit perfectly in the 6 slot bags. 
They take up very little room. Any adding to the spread I do, will be more lessers.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I got 100 dollars from my brother for christmas But I think you guys just sold me on some lessers and found a website with really cheap decoys 115 for a 6 pack here's the website if you wanna look rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i think i only paid like 150 for a dozen of them in the off season from cabelas. so i dont know if you need them now, but if i was u i would wait they have specials on deeks all the time in the spring!


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Takem7 said:


> I got 100 dollars from my brother for christmas But I think you guys just sold me on some lessers and found a website with really cheap decoys 115 for a 6 pack here's the website if you wanna look rogerssportinggoods.com


I don't think you'll be sorry. Those decoys are by far the most realistic, anatomically correct full body out there. On top of that, they take up less space and cost less than the bigger honker decoys. I have been bagging them in single slots first, then into the Avery six slots and they show almost no wear except for the blood on some of them. After our success with them this season, I'll be switching the entire spread to FFD lessers for next year.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Mack's Prairie Wings also has a couple good decoy deals going on right now as well but they are on the website only.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont think you can get the lessers in feeding though that i have seen. let me know if you can, but i know cabelas and macks dosent have them


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Horker23 said:


> I dont think you can get the lessers in feeding though that i have seen. let me know if you can, but i know cabelas and macks dosent have them


Here is a link to the cabelas GHG lesser page. They do have FFD Elite lessers in both active and Feeders.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good call, the feeders look awsome


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

that picture is decieving, those lesser are a lot smaller than they look in that picture!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea i know, i own a dozen active lesser and they are perfect


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep i own 2 dozen out of our 10 and thy look great, they fit right in and are a little cheaper
:beer:


----------

